
Trapped by the ‘Walmart of Heroin’ - pmcpinto
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/10/magazine/kensington-heroin-opioid-philadelphia.html
======
rwmj
A problem that could easily be solved by simply prescribing them all heroin.
This was successful when it was done in the UK
([https://health.spectator.co.uk/the-case-for-prescription-
her...](https://health.spectator.co.uk/the-case-for-prescription-heroin/))
although of course the government eventually shut it down.

~~~
cgb223
How do you think people would react to a major corporation selling heroin?

Is that going well for the existing companies selling OxyContin?

Is it going well for the people prescribed it, or are they abusing/ODing on
that as well?

~~~
User23
You mean for example Bayer? They lost the Heroin trademark the same time they
lost the Aspirin trademark, due to the war. Both were a product of the
acetylate all the things school of medicinal chemistry.

~~~
nyolfen
yes, for instance bayer, a company that still regularly gets trotted out to
highlight the evils of pharma companies for among other things selling heroin
one hundred years ago

------
alphabettsy
Seems like it would be cheaper and safer to continue giving them the opioid
derivitive medications they were already using until they are willing to go
through treatment.

------
TomK32
The weirdest X of Y I've ever heard of...

------
michaelmrose
I understand why they are killing their dealers in the Philippines. How can
you watch these people poisoning your city and suffer them to live.

------
bravetraveller
Holy shit. The town I'm in is becoming like this too... To think I was just
about to head that way to escape this place...

------
clydesdale
Addendum to _The Great Universal Basic Income Debate_ :

    
    
      A large portion of UBI funds will 
      get dumped into places like this.

~~~
EdwardDiego
...and? If UBI replaces money obtained from crime, then does the overall
social cost rise or diminish?

We have a decent social security system in my country, and as I often like to
tell well-off people whinging about their taxes being given to the "spongers"
\- social security keeps society secure against poor people.

------
bluetwo
Philly Proud

~~~
danmg
The last time was in Kensignton was to buy a, probably hot, used bicycle when
I was in grad school out of a weird artist space.

